# Taos Area



## GeoMatt (May 2, 2006)

slaymore_sessions said:


> Anyone know how much snow is the Lake Fork Peak area right now? Thanks!


Skied Lake Fork and Kachina on Monday. Great coverage on both. Rock glacier below Lake Fork is melting out fast, and will probably be mandatory hiking by the end of the week. PM me with an email address and I can give you some current photos.

-matt


----------

